
Investigating counterfeit MicroSDs - ColinWright
http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=918
======
gala8y
Reminds me of the scene from Blade Runner where Deckard checks a snake scale.

------
twodayslate
I first ran into this issue when I bought my PSP. The counterfeits work just
fine but most of the time don't have the advertised storage and also sometimes
don't format correctly.

------
gcb
When some friends come back from China, they bought a bunch of kingston pen
drives that were all the have. 8Gb was the largest one at the time... they got
the 8Gb for like $5 each.

of course it could only store 256mb... playing later with it i noticed that
the chip would max out on the number of sectors when asked. so i had a bunch
of pen drives with 9.9TB partitions, which was the maximum i could partition
with my kernels.

~~~
gcb
:s/all the have/all the rave back then/

------
jwildeboer
Reposting a story form 02/2010? Why?

~~~
0x12
Was there an original posting (you call this a 'repost')?

I enjoyed it a lot, actually. Not that I've had much dealings with counterfeit
hardware but I can imagine that anybody that is into hardware hacking on a
slightly larger scale has to worry about this.

~~~
oasisbob
It was posted at least once, about a year and a half ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1128711>

Personally I don't mind reposts -- submitters usually have the best of
intentions, and this story didn't get much play on HN the first time. But with
older stories, a date in the title is a nice touch. I ended up reading this
thinking it was an update on Bunnie's original post.

